# Any 2013 Discounts for Discovery Cove yet??



## moopdog

I have been scouring the internet for days, hoping that a new deal would come out fo 2013 to use at Discovery Cove.  Our trip is in one month!! If anyone has ANY tips or info on how to save, please let me know.  The bottom line is that I can't pay the full price...I just can't justify it right now.  But my son will be heartbroken - so I know they rarerly discount, but I am checking DAILY!  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PetePanMan

We're waiting and watching as well but we have more time as we going in late April/early May.  Let's keep our fingers crossed


----------



## runreb02

Just paid $207 plus tax each for 4 people in February going through AAA Auto South. It was the best deal out there right now. Just the unlimited admission for 14 days around the trip makes it a great deal.


----------



## tzolkin

runreb02 said:


> Just paid $207 plus tax each for 4 people in February going through AAA Auto South. It was the best deal out there right now. Just the unlimited admission for 14 days around the trip makes it a great deal.



I just called and was told that they don't sell tickets to Discovery Cove. 

Of course on the AAA website there is a page for DC that says "Advance reservations are required and are available by contacting your local AAA office." 


Anyone else have any info?  Maybe I will just try calling again and speak to someone else.


----------



## runreb02

I went to the Johns Creek location. I paid and they printed my vouchers out right there. Here is the link right to the website with prices.

http://autoclubsouth.aaa.com/asp/acs_pages/tis_attraction_rates.asp?id=45060


----------



## tzolkin

runreb02 said:


> I went to the Johns Creek location. I paid and they printed my vouchers out right there. Here is the link right to the website with prices.
> 
> http://autoclubsouth.aaa.com/asp/acs_pages/tis_attraction_rates.asp?id=45060



Thanks. I had to put in the Johns Creek zip code to access prices for Discovery Cove.  They do not come up on the AAA site for my area. I didn't think discounts were location specific.  I will call AAA South and find out.

It's not a huge savings ($20 each), so we will go either way but if I can save $100 that would be nice.


We are planning to spend a few days doing SeaWorld and Aquatica and will go to Busch Gardens at least once while we are in Tampa visiting my brother and his family so the multi-park access will really be worth it for us this trip.


----------



## runreb02

The prices listed are off from what the savings are.
Our date is $259 on DS website and they were $207 so it may work out cheaper for you. We saved $52 per ticket. Good Luck and hope it works out.


----------



## xmas16

I've been watching too. American Express has a sweet deal but the promo ended Dec 31st.


----------



## kkmcan

So can I buy tickets thru the johnsons creek AAA website even though I live in Arizona?  I keep trying to get the website to direct me to the JC site but it keeps redirecting  me to the arizona AAA site. So frustrating! Any advice?


----------



## tzolkin

So an update on the AAA discount.

Only available through AAA South, but you do not have to be a member of that branch. They will sell them to any AAA member if you call and ask.  I called over the weekend the main AAA South number and was told that you have to call an actual office to make the reservation (since they are day specific, you're not just buying a park ticket).  She gave me the Kissimmee office, but they are only open M-F.  I called yesterday but they were sold out for our entire stay. (DC is not sold out, just the limited number of AAA tickets).

I have the phone numbers at home so I can't post them, but you could just look up the Kissimmee AAA number online. 

Hope this helps someone else.


Also wanted to add the price was not much different than buying directly through DC depending on the date.  For the day we wound up doing, AAA was only $10 cheaper ($299). However, the day before (which is the day we would have preferred) it was also $299, but that was $40 cheaper than the DC price.


----------



## STrusner

Just a note about the AAA offer versus going through Discovery Cove direct - the AAA ticket offer for the additional theme park tickets is only Sea World or Busch Gardens for the 14 days. The Discovery Cove direct is Sea World and Aquatica for 14 days. So AAA isn't really a better deal if you would want to take advantage of two parks unlimited. I was about to book until I read that, since we would defintely utilize both SW and AQ and especially unlimited.


----------



## lschism

I'm going July 31 prime time. The only discount was $10 for Dolphin Swim - no discount for non-dolphin swim. Ticket did include both Sea World and Aquatica.


----------



## runreb02

Our tickets include Aquatica as well.


----------



## Demonwar

runreb02 said:


> Our tickets include Aquatica as well.



All Discovery Cove tickets include Seaworld and Aquatica I believe.


----------



## JoeCathyAngelina

runreb02 said:


> Just paid $207 plus tax each for 4 people in February going through AAA Auto South. It was the best deal out there right now. Just the unlimited admission for 14 days around the trip makes it a great deal.




Does the $207 you paid for Discovery Cove include, the Dolphin swim, Busch Gardens, Seaword and Aquatica?
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Demonwar said:


> All Discovery Cove tickets include Seaworld and Aquatica I believe.



*Most *DC tickets do.....however......

DC admissions purchased with a *passmember discount *do not include the 14 days of admission to SW and Aquatica.


----------



## Demonwar

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> *Most *DC tickets do.....however......
> 
> DC admissions purchased with a *passmember discount *do not include the 14 days of admission to SW and Aquatica.



passmember is no longer a valid code on the DC website.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Demonwar said:


> passmember is no longer a valid code on the DC website.



_"passmember2011"_ is no longer a valid code on the DC website, but passmembers *do* still receive a discount on DC admission.  

If you are a passmember, you can call and purchase your admission via telephone and an agent will apply the discount.

Or, you can log in to the appropriate passmember website.....Aquatica's is here:

http://www.aquaticabyseaworld.com/CP/?page=Passport Member Welcome Page

and purchase your tickets that way.


----------



## Demonwar

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> _"passmember2011"_ is no longer a valid code on the DC website, but passmembers *do* still receive a discount on DC admission.
> 
> If you are a passmember, you can call and purchase your admission via telephone and an agent will apply the discount.
> 
> Or, you can log in to the appropriate passmember website.....Aquatica's is here:
> 
> and purchase your tickets that way.



Ah ok. I have worked it out that I can change my ticket package with Virgin to include Discovery Cove and only for £500 extra so will be sorting that out.


----------



## LadyFan55

There is still a SW Annual Passmember discount to DC, but the days are very limited. For example we are heading to Florida in October , but the discount is not valid then. I am seeing $99 Day Passes (no Dolphin) in November though. Remember you have to be a SeaWorld 1 or 2 year annual passholder to get it. 

Copy & Paste of dates from the DC site:
Valid for reservations and visits Jan. 1-31, May 1-31 & Nov. 1 - Dec.31, 2013 only.

The code is: passmember13

Happy Savings to all who this blesses


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

LadyFan55 said:


> There is still a SW Annual Passmember discount to DC, but the days are very limited. For example we are heading to Florida in October , but the discount is not valid then. I am seeing $99 Day Passes (no Dolphin) in November though. Remember you have to be a SeaWorld 1 or 2 year annual passholder to get it.
> 
> Copy & Paste of dates from the DC site:
> Valid for reservations and visits Jan. 1-31, May 1-31 & Nov. 1 - Dec.31, 2013 only.
> 
> The code is: passmember13
> 
> Happy Savings to all who this blesses



Am I allowed to say that I find it bizarre that they would offer the discount during the super-busy Christmas week, but not during hurricane season?

I would totally book at the $99 rate if offered during the last week of August.  Sadly, we will take a pass at regular rates and let our Aquatica annual pass expire.


----------



## LadyFan55

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Am I allowed to say that I find it bizarre that they would offer the discount during the super-busy Christmas week, but not during hurricane season?
> 
> I would totally book at the $99 rate if offered during the last week of August.  Sadly, we will take a pass at regular rates and let our Aquatica annual pass expire.




I am so with you on that one  
Hoping they will modify the dates to include Oct.


----------



## Lynne G

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Am I allowed to say that I find it bizarre that they would offer the discount during the super-busy Christmas week, but not during hurricane season?
> 
> I would totally book at the $99 rate if offered during the last week of August.  Sadly, we will take a pass at regular rates and let our Aquatica annual pass expire.



It is bizarre.  I got Christmas Day for $169 and $99.  I was so happy.  It was the discount rate with Super Grover too.  Though I got my Super at the discount, I then saw a SW SD platinum pass that was a little cheaper, but had to be activated at that park.  We could do that as we are planning to go there before Orlando.  Oh we'll, I am so glad and may add a cabana with package soon.  I think we would enjoy.   

Oh, and for anyone interested, aquadica bought the old Knotts splash park in SD, CA, and it is now listed as included in my Super pass.  We may have to visit that Aquadica too.


----------



## LadyFan55

Lynne G said:


> It is bizarre.  I got Christmas Day for $169 and $99.  I was so happy.  It was the discount rate with Super Grover too.  Though I got my Super at the discount,...
> Oh, and for anyone interested, aquadica bought the old Knotts splash park in SD, CA, and it is now listed as included in my Super pass.  We may have to visit that Aquadica too.



Please, what do "Super Grover", "Super at the discount..." and "Super pass" all mean?  Thank you!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

LadyFan55 said:


> Please, what do "Super Grover", "Super at the discount..." and "Super pass" all mean?  Thank you!



Lynne G purchased a Super Grover Pass:

http://commerce.4adventure.com/EStore/Scripts/Skins/SPL/TicketsPassports.aspx

*With a 2013 Super Grover Season Pass, enjoy unlimited admission to Sesame Place (thru 10/27/13), SeaWorld (FL, TX, CA), Busch Gardens (FL, VA), Aquatica (FL, TX, CA), Water Country USA (VA) and Adventure Island (FL) parks during their regular 2013 operating seasons. Not valid for admission during A Very Furry Christmas at Sesame Place.

You will receive the following benefits at Sesame Place during the regular 2013 season:


FREE Preferred parking 
30% discount on food and merchandise 
30% discount on character dining experiences 
Preferred seating at select shows 
Ride Again privilege at select attractions 
Meet & Greet visits with Sesame Street Friends 
Discounts on single-day admission for guests and more!
*"Super Grover at the discount" means that she purchased her pass when it was on sale near the end of last year (20% off, released around Black Friday if I remember correctly).  "Super pass" is just short for Super Grover Pass.

The Super Grover Pass also entitles you to the passmember discount at Discovery Cove.


----------



## greenclan67

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Am I allowed to say that I find it bizarre that they would offer the discount during the super-busy Christmas week, but not during hurricane season?
> 
> I would totally book at the $99 rate if offered during the last week of August.  Sadly, we will take a pass at regular rates and let our Aquatica annual pass expire.



My plan was to cancel mine when I got home for SW as well. We ended up buying through the Xmas special for March. The resort day was $149 including the other two parks. I just got home 2 weeks today and since we have decided to go back to Florida for Xmas, I have kept it strictly to book DC in December.


----------



## Lynne G

LadyFan55 said:


> Please, what do "Super Grover", "Super at the discount..." and "Super pass" all mean?  Thank you!



Gina, thanks for explaining my shorthand. 

The Super Grover Pass can be bought at a discount from Black Friday until the beginning of March.  You do not have to activate it at Sesame Place.  If you are going to more than 2 Busch parks, the pass is a good price.  You get free parking and entry at the other parks, and with our pass last year, got preferred seating at SW.  Plus, since my kids have begged to go to Discovery Cove, the pass member discount saves money.  However, if you only want to do DC and the other parks, the price of the DC ticket bundled with the other parks is a good deal too.  Plus, if you book a DC package, call and add a 14 day parking pass at a reasonable 25 dollars or so, and that will get you free parking at the other Parks in Fla.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> Gina, thanks for explaining my shorthand.



You are welcome, my friend....I've got your back  .


----------



## sprtsnwyn

So I typed in the "passmember13" code and it worked, but I did not finish booking my day because it says that Pass Member card must be presented at time of arrival.  My questions are: How closely is that followed?  And if I were to show up having booked a Pass Member discount and did not produce the Pass Member card, would I be denied entrance?  I won't lie about being cheap, and the discount would be huge.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

sprtsnwyn said:


> So I typed in the "passmember13" code and it worked, but I did not finish booking my day because it says that Pass Member card must be presented at time of arrival.  My questions are: How closely is that followed?  And if I were to show up having booked a Pass Member discount and did not produce the Pass Member card, would I be denied entrance?  I won't lie about being cheap, and the discount would be huge.  Any help would be appreciated.



My guess is that you would be charged the difference between the passmember rate and the full admission rate before you are permitted to enter the park.  And yes, I would be prepared to show your passmember entitlement at DC check in to verify that you qualify for that deeply discounted rate.

A good rule of thumb:  only book the special rates for which you qualify.  If you are using the AMEX discount, have an American Express card (even a pre-paid one) and be sure you take it with you.  If you are using a passmember discount, be an annual passholder and have that pass with you on your DC day.


----------



## Lynne G

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> My guess is that you would be charged the difference between the passmember rate and the full admission rate before you are permitted to enter the park.  And yes, I would be prepared to show your passmember entitlement at DC check in to verify that you qualify for that deeply discounted rate.
> 
> A good rule of thumb:  only book the special rates for which you qualify.  If you are using the AMEX discount, have an American Express card (even a pre-paid one) and be sure you take it with you.  If you are using a passmember discount, be an annual passholder and have that pass with you on your DC day.



I agree with Gina.  When we went to DC 3 years ago, our printed out tickets had bar codes on them.  This year, we are doing DC with our annual passes, and there is no bar code.  I assume they will scan our passes.  I wouldn't take that chance.


----------

